# July Contest - Name the XL Guy



## MrExcel

Check out the  July Contest - win great prizes for naming our new XL Guy logo.

Entries can be e-mailed to Challenge@MrExcel.com or posted here.

Bill


----------



## Duane

What say we call him "MrExcel"!

Or, MrExcel II, affectionately known as "Junior" or "Jr." for short....?


----------



## Duane

OR,

We could call him "Cody" (as in "likes to write code").

"Cody the Excel guy"....it has appeal!


----------



## klb

Axel

or

Alexis

for all the Excel Gals!


----------



## Anne Troy

Yeah, Bill. What about that? Does it HAVE to be the XL GUY?? Can't it be the XL GIRL??


----------



## Tom Urtis

How about "X-Pert" or "Ex-pert", which has a number of positive & relevant connotations when parsed.  To make my case:

"X" - relevant to the shape of the logo.

"Pert" - as defined by my Random House unabridged dictionary: "boldly forward in speech or behavior; chic and stylish; lively; spritely; clever".

"Expert" - a complimentary adjective, especially relevant in that so many MrExcel board regulars could qualify as Excel experts in my opinion.

Also, "X-Pert" is not gender specific, so it could refer to a male or female.

So, any opinions from the gallery?


----------



## RichardS

Alternative definition of Expert.
X is an unknown quantity, a spurt is a drip under pressure.


----------



## Legacy 5624

> On 2002-07-07 19:25, Dreamboat wrote:
> Yeah, Bill. What about that? Does it HAVE to be the XL GUY?? Can't it be the XL GIRL??




Better make that XL PERSON.


----------



## Legacy 5624

What about simply BJ ?

(Short for you know what.)


----------



## G. Marx

I rather like the name Little Willy.

I'm sure it wouldn't be long before lots of people got to know about Bill Jelen's Little Willy.


----------



## MrExcel

> On 2002-07-08 01:09, G. Marx wrote:
> I rather like the name Little Willy.
> 
> I'm sure it wouldn't be long before lots of people got to know about Bill Jelen's Little Willy.


Based on the 50 junk e-mails in my inbox each morning, I would say the word is already out about this!

ROFLOL!


----------



## Barrie Davidson

> On 2002-07-08 05:42, MrExcel wrote:
> Based on the 50 junk e-mails in my inbox each morning, I would say the word is already out about this!
> 
> ROFLOL!



That's the spirit!!  Nothing I like better than a person who can laugh at themselves (and, yes, I count myself in that group). 

PS - Board's getting better & better, keep up your great work.

BD


----------



## Tom Urtis

OK, two more, they are my idea if people like them and my girlfriend's idea if people don't:

"Speedy"

"Xavier"

I wonder if this is what some couples go through when trying to name a new baby.  Maybe at least we're providing a social service with this thread.
_________________
Tom Urtis
This message was edited by  Tom Urtis on 2002-07-08 07:25


----------



## AJ

How about "Dim X" .


----------



## NateO

I came up with *Jethro*

due to its association with _excellence_

http://www.behindthename.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?terms=jethro


----------



## Mark O'Brien

I'll chip in with "Max", for no other reason than it's got an "X" in it and I'm using the MAX function right now a lot.


----------



## Von Pookie

Hmmm...maybe "Cecil"?

It kind of sounds like "cell"...


----------



## Barrie Davidson

Okay, here's my two cents worth:

Nick....

named after Nick Burns the Computer Guy (Saturday Night Live skit).

Love Nick and his people skills!

BD


----------



## Sarahg

I think you should name him:

Tabe L.


----------



## Busboy

Why not name him Bill...


----------



## George J

Why not just go the whole way and call the person...

GOD!

Men assume God is male, while women know God is Female.

Who says you can't please all of the people all of the time.


----------



## Chris Davison

how about "Malcolm XL" ?



nothing political, religious, racial or whatever, just a historical proper name with the XL pun. It could also mirror the fact that we have a logo (or figurehead) that we all follow, with ever-increasing membership, with a common goal (Excel), united, where geographical borders mean nothing and our ultimate aim is to better ourselves and to help our fellow (wo)men.

None of us know where this forum could migrate upwards to (in terms of www prescence) but it might be also romantically ironic if our logo named after a pre-computer-age spiritual icon accompanied us into a leading 21st-century technical online forum.

Chris


[Anyone : if you're going to attack this suggestion on any religious or racial standpoint, I can't be arsed to reply. Malcolm is a name, XL is an application. Malcolm XL is a pun, and a pretty good one]


----------



## brettvba

Ok what about
Rubarb , has no connection with anything so I think its a winner


----------



## Anne Troy

The Philadelphia branch of MrExcel would like to announce its official nomination for "Bubba".

Although "Mystery" would be a nice play on names. Oughtta be your license place, huh Bill?

Besides, I'm sure that the usual disclaimer applies:

"Employees and blah blah blah cannot participate blah blah blah."

It's just not fair.


----------



## PaddyD

My suggestion:

XLie  (to rhymne with Annie, Shirley etc)

Motivation:

1) short
2) reminiscent of the abbreviated names that friends allow each other to use (viz Annie etc), and excel is our friend
3) sounds similar enough to excel, excellent, excelling etc to bring up associations with the various excel... words / concepts.
4) gender neutral

Paddy
This message was edited by  PaddyD on 2002-07-11 22:00


----------



## Steve Hartman

> On 2002-07-11 20:55, Dreamboat wrote:
> The Philadelphia branch of MrExcel would like to announce its official nomination for "Bubba".



Bubba has too much connotation of a deep south uneducated hick. I had a supervisor who called everyone, male or female, Bubba. He didn't have to remember names that way. He even named his dog Bubba.


----------



## Schrödinger’s cat

How about PiXL - it is a graphic, after all. 'Pi' has a nice mathematical, infinite connotation, and 'XL' speaks for itself.

i liked the suggestions 'BJ' and 'Malcolm XL' too.


----------



## AJ

Sorry to be yet another to rain on the "Bubba" parade but in the UK at the moment that would be right out.
Bubba is the nickname of Jade from the Big Brother house (for those that don't know it's a TV show where people live their life in front of the cameras for a few weeks).
Jade is quite possibly the most stupid cow on the planet, as the excerpts from conversations with the other housemates below prove...

Jade thinks peacocks see out of their feathers ...

Jade has amazed the other housemates by telling them she thought peacocks had eyes in their feathers.

They had been talking about pets when she made her latest gaffe.

Alex and PJ were even more flabbergasted than usual at Jade's precarious grasp of reality.

She said: "You see those things, don't think I'm being daft, but them things that look like eyes, are they their real eyes?"

PJ and Alex soon realised she meant the "eyes" in the birds' colourful feathers.

PJ said: "Jade, come on, I know you're a bit dizzy but..."

Alex was more blunt, saying: "How can a f*****g peacock have eyes in their f*****g feathers?"

They explained some creatures had markings that looked like eyes to protect them from predators.

But Jade just said: "Imagine having eyes up your bum!"

Jade's previous howlers include thinking Cambridge was in London, East Anglia was a foreign country and Sherlock Holmes and Inspector Morse were real people.

Edit: Sorry - just realised her nickname is Babba, not Bubba. Doh! (feeling as thick as she is now!). It's probably still too close an association though!
This message was edited by  AJ on 2002-07-12 04:20


----------



## gareth

Why dont we call the new Guy Gareth (LOL)


----------



## Corticus

X-Man

Yeah...
So simple...so eloquent

-Corticus


----------



## dspl

It's just a logo for Christ's sake!

I don't understand why it has to be called anything other than what it is - a logo.


----------



## Von Pookie

Oh, lighten up. Besides, it's kind of a "mascot" as well as a logo.

A.) Lots of businesses have mascots that they name. 7up had their little dot guy, "Dot." Just about every sports team has some sort of mascot that has a name. 

2.) It's fun.

Coincidentally, I just managed to remind myself that I've got a _HUGE_ stuffed version of that 7up thing. Wearing a Santa hat. I think he's still at my parent's house, but I won him in some drawing at the grocery store years ago. I was like 8 or 10 or something like that.

*sigh* 

At any rate, maybe Celie?


----------



## Cum Dubio

> On 2002-07-12 06:54, Von Pookie wrote:
> Oh, lighten up. Besides, it's kind of a "mascot" as well as a logo.
> 
> A.) Lots of businesses have mascots that they name. 7up had their little dot guy, "Dot." Just about every sports team has some sort of mascot that has a name.
> 
> 2.) It's fun.
> 
> Coincidentally, I just managed to remind myself that I've got a _HUGE_ stuffed version of that 7up thing. Wearing a Santa hat. I think he's still at my parent's house, but I won him in some drawing at the grocery store years ago. I was like 8 or 10 or something like that.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> At any rate, maybe Celie?




I thought dpsl's comment was quite humorous - perhaps you should "lighten up". 

The naming of inanimate objects does provide for some interesting possibilities.
For instance, if I were to name my notepad "Fanny" and my pencil "****", I could say that I can write on my Fanny with my ****.


----------



## Von Pookie

> On 2002-07-12 07:04, Cum Dubio wrote:
> 
> I thought dpsl's comment was quite humorous - perhaps you should "lighten up".



I thought it had more of an "exasperated with the whole thing" kind of tone, but maybe it's just me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Besides, I wasn't trying to chastise him for it or anything, sheesh 

:wink:


----------



## Mark O'Brien

> The naming of inanimate objects does provide for some interesting possibilities.
> For instance, if I were to name my notepad "Fanny" and my pencil "****", I could say that I can write on my Fanny with my ****.



...and this even more entertaining in the international sense of the word "fanny".


----------



## Von Pookie

Either he's got a big butt or...know what, nevermind. I'm not going completely down to that level. Maybe later :wink:

At any rate, that would be a very talented guy. Unless you're using someone else's that you still call "my ****"...


----------



## AJ

Ooh, Saucy!



> On 2002-07-12 07:51, Von Pookie wrote:
> I'm not going completely down to that level. Maybe later :wink:


----------



## Mark W.

How about....

 Panic-Stricken User


----------



## Steve Hartman

> For instance, if I were to name my notepad "Fanny" and my pencil "****",



Anyone else remember the old Mason Williams song about the Prince who named everything with "different" names, simply because he was the prince and could? I don't remember all the names he used but the punchline of the song was that he had named his dogs panties because they panted a lot. One day the dogs turned on him, chased him up against a garden wall and "the Prince was eaten by his panties".


----------



## Chris Davison

> On 2002-07-12 04:19, AJ wrote:
> Sorry to be yet another to rain on the "Bubba" parade but in the UK at the moment that would be right out.
> Bubba is the nickname of Jade from the Big Brother house (for those that don't know it's a TV show where people live their life in front of the cameras for a few weeks).
> Jade is quite possibly the most stupid cow on the planet, as the excerpts from conversations with the other housemates below prove...
> 
> Jade thinks peacocks see out of their feathers ...
> 
> Jade has amazed the other housemates by telling them she thought peacocks had eyes in their feathers.
> 
> They had been talking about pets when she made her latest gaffe.
> 
> Alex and PJ were even more flabbergasted than usual at Jade's precarious grasp of reality.
> 
> She said: "You see those things, don't think I'm being daft, but them things that look like eyes, are they their real eyes?"
> 
> PJ and Alex soon realised she meant the "eyes" in the birds' colourful feathers.
> 
> PJ said: "Jade, come on, I know you're a bit dizzy but..."
> 
> Alex was more blunt, saying: "How can a f*****g peacock have eyes in their f*****g feathers?"
> 
> They explained some creatures had markings that looked like eyes to protect them from predators.
> 
> But Jade just said: "Imagine having eyes up your bum!"
> 
> Jade's previous howlers include thinking Cambridge was in London, East Anglia was a foreign country and Sherlock Holmes and Inspector Morse were real people.
> 
> Edit: Sorry - just realised her nickname is Babba, not Bubba. Doh! (feeling as thick as she is now!). It's probably still too close an association though!
> This message was edited by  AJ on 2002-07-12 04:20
> 
> AJ.... I don't think Big Brother will *ever* beat the other day when she sat there drunk as a skunk on the sofa, naked, giggling
> 
> what a sight...
> 
> dear me...!
> 
> "East Angular ? That's in Africa isn't it ?"


----------



## shiver24

Can we call the new logo

"The Excelanator"

B/C he kills all of your Excel problems.


----------



## IOANNIS

What say we call him MacXcel OR MacXeL 
from "MACro eXcEL" ?


----------



## Legacy 5624

How about Bert (short for Albert) ?


----------



## bernardb

Visi - short for VisiCalc, probably the first spreadsheet program.


----------



## Von Pookie

Drexel?


----------



## Derek

I have no idea wot all this is about, but just to play dumbo, how about...
XLephant

Derek


----------



## stone

Wa about

X-Ln(t)  (I read this excellent)

but this also looklikes
"X" minus logarithm of t, t stands for time
X-Ln(t) gives you quick solution.

...DamnIm deep......  

Mayby this is too " neerdy"  name


----------



## SamS

> On 2002-07-12 07:27, Mark O'Brien wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> The naming of inanimate objects does provide for some interesting possibilities.
> For instance, if I were to name my notepad "Fanny" and my pencil "****", I could say that I can write on my Fanny with my ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this even more entertaining in the international sense of the word "fanny".
Click to expand...


Sorry Mark, but in Australia Fanny has a different connotation eg if you wrote your name on Fanny with **** you would end up procreating.

XL also stands for eXtra Large in clothing over here, that might start another thread (no pun intended).


----------



## Nickleby

> On 2002-07-17 15:44, SamS wrote:
> XL also stands for eXtra Large in clothing over here, that might start another thread (no pun intended).



In that case why not Fatty, or Fatso, or Pie-Man, or The Big One, or (for our Scottish readers) Big Yin, or Marlon Brando, etc.


----------



## Mark O'Brien

> Sorry Mark, but in Australia Fanny has a different connotation eg if you wrote your name on Fanny with **** you would end up procreating.



Sorry Sam, but that is exactly what I was referring to.  (I know this especially since I'm from Scotland originally .  Also, a few years ago Hulk Hogan was on a UK chat show and said that he was going to make a sequel to the film "Mr Nanny" he said it should be called "Mr Nanny is after some fanny", because Mr Nanny would be kicking some ***.    That's not what we took from that statement.)


----------



## Nickleby

But the two different trans-Atlantic meanings of "fanny" are not that far apart, are they?
Just a matter of centimetres, isn't it?


----------



## JugglerJAF

Bit obscure (and may infringe on Fox copyright, but what the hell...) - how about Monty

(Monty Burns, Simpsons, EXCELlent)


----------



## mdgmcse

PiXL (pixel) gets my vote....not that this thread is a democracy, but wtf!


----------



## _denis_

how about "MR X. Cell" X to his friends


----------



## _denis_

excel means to shine or what about "mr shine"
sunny for short


----------



## Asala42

How about "Tyrannosaurus XL"

(ok maybe that's reaching without the "R", but hey- you try to get "Tyrannosaurus ReXL" to look right)
This message was edited by  Asala42 on 2002-07-21 13:41


----------



## Scary Troutman

You may have had this one already but how about 'Lex'?

Jade - if you are reading this, the name combines the usual tendancy to have 'Ex' in the name, and sounds not too disimilar to 'Legs'. Would you like me to elaborate further?


----------



## tealeaf

i didn't bother to read all the posts, and i'm sure it's already been said but what about a play on the movie title "X-men" and just call him "X-man"? or there is always "X-TC" heehee =p

i read a few of the other ideas and some were really good.  i would stay away from the sexually exclusive "mrexcel" though, inspite of the boards name.


----------



## Corticus

Yes, more votes for X-Man

Excellent choice!!


----------



## PaddyD

> ...i would stay away from the sexually exclusive "mrexcel" though...



But you'd call it "X-man" !?! weird.

Paddy


----------



## Hero-0952

My vote may have to change to "X-cruciating "


ViperGTS


----------



## tealeaf

> On 2002-07-23 14:45, PaddyD wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...i would stay away from the sexually exclusive "mrexcel" though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you'd call it "X-man" !?! weird.
> 
> Paddy
Click to expand...

yup i'm a retard. wasn't thinking at all.  i should try using my brain once in a while.  YIKES a post displaying my stupidity...
 <= this is me smiling politely and slowly backing away hoping u guys forget i said anything


----------



## Luigi

I use this site frequently and have gotten some great info.  

In return, I offer two choices for your cool logo.....Xcellerate or Xcelebrate (which I often do once I figure out how to do something).


----------



## chezlinds

Since I always see the board members as rushing in on white steeds with swords drawn to slay my Excel problems, what about...

...Excelsior.

But, I also really liked the PiXL suggestion from earlier


----------



## chezlinds

(Oops -- double post)
This message was edited by  chezlinds on 2002-07-24 08:33


----------



## Jack in the UK

If its a person they should dam well have their own name! 

Else its silly!

Come on i have the world stupisist name, my friends wont recall it as they know ill leave MrExcel soon as and never return. So they should use their name or a version as i do.

If an thingy . object or item .. them most are in govenment after personal preference.

Say i was Marine, Navy, Fireman, or SAS anything really in the UK i would have a tool, a matel bar, gun, rifel or belonging, i would be forced to name it, this is also same in US.

So i would choose Gertrude for my weapon, maybe i did maybe i did not. Hes a girls you know, and very clean and bright and so sexy !

Just like the house cat! now she was a girl and had one half a sexy walk, called **** bag! and we all loved her too!

I vote we all make our own name - as thats the way in the real word, or does Jack lie?


----------



## Von Pookie

Jack, I've told you before. There's not a thing wrong with your name, buddy


----------



## Jack in the UK

I love to toooooo Kristy your a fine friend and i know even under a million questions your neve tell my name as my very close pals will not also all have given there word, as you know my word or yours means the most to me.

PS A billion thanks for that code edit its perfect now.


----------



## SamS

How about simly ME for MR Excel?


----------



## wingman19

Has anybody suggested calling it 40? (Roman numeral XL being 40)

How about X-Lax? X-cruciating? X-asperating? X-austed?

Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## MrExcel

Wow - 125 entries came in, and I loved every one of them.  I brought in three judges to narrow this down to 12 favorites.

Now, it is up to you to vote....

http://mrexcel.com/pc08.php

Bill

_________________
MrExcel.com Consulting
This message was edited by  MrExcel on 2002-07-31 11:37


----------



## Chris Davison

> On 2002-07-24 08:31, chezlinds wrote:
> Since I always see the board members as rushing in on white steeds with swords drawn to slay my Excel problems, what about...
> 
> ...Excelsior.
> 
> But, I also really liked the PiXL suggestion from earlier



Apart from my own suggestion, of course, that's the best suggestion I've seen...

Excelsior....

I like that...... it brings up an image of the Queen's charger, from legend - although this was referred to as a "Paladin".... which is a bit too close to our favourite poster, hence me not suggesting it

but Excelsior is a great idea


----------



## Von Pookie

Wow! One of _mine_ is in there. For some reason, that extremely surprised me.

(I'm talking about "Celie," btw  )

Though I am still trying to figure out how "Xlie" rhymes with "Annie"...


----------



## Schrödinger’s cat

> On 2002-07-31 11:36, MrExcel wrote:
> Wow - 125 entries came in, and I loved every one of them.  I brought in three judges to narrow this down to 12 favorites.
> 
> Now, it is up to you to vote....
> 
> http://mrexcel.com/pc08.php
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill
Picky, picky, picky, i know, but I noticed that Chris Davidson's suggestion of 'Malcolm XL' has been listed on the voting page as 'Mr Malcolm XL'.
Regards
Schrödinger’s cat


----------



## PaddyD

> Wow! One of _mine_ is in there. For some reason, that extremely surprised me.
> 
> (I'm talking about "Celie," btw  )
> 
> Though I am still trying to figure out how "Xlie" rhymes with "Annie"...



It comes as no surprise to me to discover that grammatical pedants have no sense of poetry 

(Although I'm equally surprised that said pedants missed an archetypal feminine ryhme!)

Paddy
This message was edited by  PaddyD on 2002-07-31 21:02


----------



## Von Pookie

> On 2002-07-31 20:57, PaddyD wrote:
> It comes as no surprise to me to discover that grammatical pedants have no sense of poetry
> 
> (Although I'm equally surprised that said pedants missed an archetypal feminine ryhme!)
> 
> Paddy









Well, the only think I could come up with was "Sally," but for some reason, I didn't think that was right. It's the whole "X" in there that's throwing me off, darnit...

(but, to be fair, no, I'm not much into poetry  )


----------



## Corticus

Okay,

Having checked out the voting list for this guy,
not that I feel slighted that X-man's not on the list,
but I think Bubba's a better choice than anything on the list...

And if androgany is the objective, why not Pat?

Corticus

_________________
<font face="Papyrus" color="#765F03"> 


May Each Day Be a Blessing,</p>


</font><font color="#765F03"><font face="Papyrus">Corticus</font></font>






[ This Message was edited by: Corticus on 2002-08-01 06:01 ]</font>


----------



## boxsterman

I like "XL Guy"

It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Wayne Duncan

> On 2002-07-12 11:57, Chris Davison wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> On 2002-07-12 04:19, AJ wrote:
> Sorry to be yet another to rain on the "Bubba" parade but in the UK at the moment that would be right out.
> Bubba is the nickname of Jade from the Big Brother house (for those that don't know it's a TV show where people live their life in front of the cameras for a few weeks).
> Jade is quite possibly the most stupid cow on the planet, as the excerpts from conversations with the other housemates below prove...
> 
> Jade thinks peacocks see out of their feathers ...
> 
> Jade has amazed the other housemates by telling them she thought peacocks had eyes in their feathers.
> 
> They had been talking about pets when she made her latest gaffe.
> 
> Alex and PJ were even more flabbergasted than usual at Jade's precarious grasp of reality.
> 
> She said: "You see those things, don't think I'm being daft, but them things that look like eyes, are they their real eyes?"
> 
> PJ and Alex soon realised she meant the "eyes" in the birds' colourful feathers.
> 
> PJ said: "Jade, come on, I know you're a bit dizzy but..."
> 
> Alex was more blunt, saying: "How can a f*****g peacock have eyes in their f*****g feathers?"
> 
> They explained some creatures had markings that looked like eyes to protect them from predators.
> 
> But Jade just said: "Imagine having eyes up your bum!"
> 
> Jade's previous howlers include thinking Cambridge was in London, East Anglia was a foreign country and Sherlock Holmes and Inspector Morse were real people.
> 
> Edit: Sorry - just realised her nickname is Babba, not Bubba. Doh! (feeling as thick as she is now!). It's probably still too close an association though!
> This message was edited by  AJ on 2002-07-12 04:20
> 
> AJ.... I don't think Big Brother will *ever* beat the other day when she sat there drunk as a skunk on the sofa, naked, giggling
> 
> what a sight...
> 
> dear me...!
> 
> "East Angular ? That's in Africa isn't it ?"
> 
> 
> 
> [Where were all these dumb women with low self esteem wheen I was growing up??!? Stop torturing me,<sigh> born way too soon ...
Click to expand...


----------



## spencer13

Let's call him Billy.


----------



## MrExcel

Check out that voting!  Whoever liked Max Cell sure must have found a way to vote early and often!

The XL Guy is now officially named Max Cell.

It is hard to believe, but it will be just as difficult to find a winner for this contest as for that brutal August contest.  As someone pointed out, the judges took liberty with the entries, combining some commond ideas, etc.

As far as I can tell, NO ONE actually suggested Max Cell.  If I have missed the actual entry that suggested this, let me know.

Mark O'Brien was the first to suggest a first name of Max.

_Denis_ was the first to suggest a last name of Cell.

Wade Hilt in a private e-mail suggested the name of "Max El" - MrExcel helps you get the maximum leverage out of Excel.

It is hard to believe, but I think that makes this simple challenge of the month a three-way tie.

The message board CD is going to be an amazing prize.  It will be totally searchable, with all of the threads combined.  Congratulations to our winners and thanks to everyone who suggested a name.

Bill


----------



## IOANNIS

I suggest in my post 
"What say we call him MacXcel OR MacXeL 
from "MACro eXcEL" ? "

I think MacXcel or OR MacXeL is too close to Max Cel
since i am not too familiar with your language, delete the "c" or mirror the "cX"and thats the name ??

In Greeks It sounds the same ...



_________________
ATHENS 2004
This message was edited by  IOANNIS on 2002-09-09 23:17


----------

